# Advice on older Meyers plows



## 94 jimmy s15 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have the opportunity to pick up a complete Meyers plow thats working (as far as I know) for $400 off of a 94 Jimmy s15. It looks a liitle beat but looks aren't everything. I didn't get a model but cant be many models that fit this truck. I'm finding out the 94 model is a mongruel year all by itself. No listings under fisher or boss!! The advice i looking for is does anyonr know if parts are readily available for older models. I can see I should replace the hydraulic line being there getting some dry rot cracks in them. Anything else I should do after dismantling and before putting on my truck? Thanks for any help, Dan


----------



## jdknight75 (Nov 10, 2008)

You should be able to pick up parts for it at your meyer dealer for all the pumps that were made. My dad uses a meyer blade from th early eightys with an e47 he can always get parts for it and we dont even have a meyer dealer in town. S.A.M. makes good parts to replace them.


----------



## 94 jimmy s15 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info, not too familiar with plows. Just trying to help out plowing a small parking lot for a Auto mechanic business. Hopefully this will do the trick


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Recommend you flush all the old oil out ASAP, it's probably got a lot of water in it. The main seal kit is pretty cheap ($50) and is easy to do, well worth doing now rather than when it stops working when you need it. I use hydraulic jack oil in my E47 w/out problems. Keep an eye on the level before every use and top it off as needed.


----------



## 94 jimmy s15 (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like I'll be learning some new stuff soon, gonna take a look at it today to make sure it does work being its still on his 94 jimmy. Thanks for the help, I have never owned aplow yet so this outta be interesting,lol


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Flushing it is good advice. Just use SNOW PLOW hyd. oil. It is formulated especially for plow hyd. systems.


----------



## 94 jimmy s15 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the idea of using Snow Plow hyd, I was gonna ask if any hydr oil was okay? Looks like I need to wait to see if this plow operates. Apparently the owner of the truck didn't check to see if the battery wasn't stone dead from leaving the plow in the down position for a year instead of in HOLD position? I'll check this thing out this week and see what gives and I'm sure I'll have more question.


----------

